# [kde3.4] basculer les applis vers QT  attention Troll inside

## naerex

Salut

Depuis 2 semaines j'utilise KDE 3.4 avec les ebuild séparés. j'ai basculé 4 applis vers QT :

beaver --> kedit (gains graphiques)

gqview --> kview (gains graphiques, performances)

gaim --> kopete (gains graphiques + intégration kde)

xmms --> amaroK (gains à tout les niveaux !!! graphique, intégration, ergonomie, performances*)

*j'ai compilé kde sans arts et xmms me posait des problemes de coupures, avec amaroK aucun soucis.

Voila je voulais faire un petit retour de mon experience sous KDE car c'est la premiere fois que je l'utilise quotidiennement.  :Smile: 

a+Last edited by naerex on Wed May 04, 2005 9:38 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cylgalad

Mieux que kedit : kate  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

tout est une question de gouts... Moi j'aime pas les design de kde...

----------

## naerex

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Mieux que kedit : kate 

 

je ne programme pas du tout, c'est juste pour ouvrir des fichiers textes  :Laughing: 

zdra tu as une position bien arretée, avec un peu de config par clic  :Wink:  on arrive à un tres beau bureau !

----------

## cylgalad

Kate n'est pas réservé à la programmation (pour ça il y a kdevelop), c'est un éditeur avancé par rapport à kedit qui est basique (et plus ancien historiquement).

----------

## sireyessire

 *naerex wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   Mieux que kedit : kate  
> 
> je ne programme pas du tout, c'est juste pour ouvrir des fichiers textes 
> 
> zdra tu as une position bien arretée, avec un peu de config par clic  on arrive à un tres beau bureau !

 

moi j'aime pas QT, j'aime pas kde, et j'ai surtout pas envie d'avoir un bureau qui met 2 min à se charger et qui prend 200 Mo de RAM

donc:

 appli en gtk

 fluxbox powa

et voilà en 22 sec depuis le boot, en comptant le temps de se logger et de faire startx je me retrouve avec un ordi opérationnel. et en plus ça met pas 10 h à compiler... :Wink: 

bref, comme les trolls, c'est encore un sujet sans fin, si tu aimes tant mieux, mais t'étonnes pas si d'autres en veulent pas.

de toute façons, vous avez rien compris pour éditer des fichiers textes/programmer c'est ViM/Vi ou vraiment si tu as pas le choix, nano/pico voire dans le désespoir emacs.

nb: pour les intégristes des autres bords, vous pouvez intervertir les programmes pour coller à votre pensée

----------

## Enlight

Yop sire! Moi aussi j'aime beaucoup fluxbox mais si tu veux du léger (en ram du moins) migre vers e16/fvwm tu devrais libérer envron 15 Mo.

Sinon ben avec KDE 3.4 franchement, je me sens plus de crtiquer, j'en ferai surement pas une utilisation ad vitam eternam mais j'ai bien envie de tourner un peu avec.

nb : j'ai interveti mentalement

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> nb : j'ai interveti mentalement

 Attention, ça va swapper !!!  :Razz: 

----------

## naerex

Ce post va partir en troll des montagnes  :Laughing: 

Mais personnellement, pour mon utilisation bureautique familliale KDE est quand meme le meilleurs DM.

eh sireyessire c'est quoi cette désinfo ? un gag ? de l'ironie ?

KDE est vraiment devenu agréable avec cette version 3.4 j'ai hate de voir ce qu'ils nous reservent pour la version 4.0 !!!

 :Cool: 

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   nb : j'ai interveti mentalement Attention, ça va swapper !!! 

 

mais c'est que tu vas péter le ranking de la blacklist   :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ce post va partir en troll des montagnes  

 

C'est vrai que ces derniers temps... bah je trouve ça marrant, on devrait se décréter un jour de la semaine pour autoriser les trolls!

edit : puis tant que j'y suis, Kahakaï powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Ce post va partir en troll des montagnes 
> 
> Mais personnellement, pour mon utilisation bureautique familliale KDE est quand meme le meilleurs DM.
> 
> eh sireyessire c'est quoi cette désinfo ? un gag ? de l'ironie ?
> ...

 

non c'est pas de l'ironie, ni un gag, c'est vrai, j'aime pas kde...

Quel désinfo, tu vas pas me faire croire que kde vient de se mettre au régime super forcé, que maintenant je serai plus obligé de me tourner les pouces le temps qu'il démarre tous ces services de m**** (surtout le control center, c'est mon préféré celui là). Ça y est mon côté intégriste du mode texte revient...  :Mr. Green: 

quitte à choisir un truc énorme qui va me bouffer plein de RAM, et qui doit avoir des super effets jolis, je prendrais MAC OS X (tiger, le dernier car il faut voir ce qu'il donne).

@Enlight: ouais je pourrais switcher à un autre, mais je me suis bien habitué à mon fluxbox, je l'aime bien, j'ai mes habitudes et tout, j'avais essayé pendant 1j fvwm, oui mais non: ça peut surement être très joli, mais par flemme aigüe j'ai pas continué (en plus ça va énerver yoyo, c'était sur l'ordi dont la partition root en reiser4 a laché en 3j alors...).

----------

## Steelskin

De toutes façons, ceux qui utilisent Vim et KDE sont des nazis.

[FIN DU TROLL]

----------

## zdra

 *Steelskin wrote:*   

> De toutes façons, ceux qui utilisent Vim et KDE sont des nazis.
> 
> [FIN DU TROLL]

 

Bien joué !!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> de toute façons, vous avez rien compris pour éditer des fichiers textes/programmer c'est ViM/Vi ou vraiment si tu as pas le choix, nano/pico voire dans le désespoir emacs.
> 
> nb: pour les intégristes des autres bords, vous pouvez intervertir les programmes pour coller à votre pensée

 

Ah merci, bon bah alors:

de toute façons, vous avez rien compris pour éditer des fichiers textes/programmer c'est ViM/Vi ou vraiment si tu as pas le choix, Scite voire dans le désespoir nano/pico. Pour voir les images le mieux c'est feh (pratique pour voir les mangas, il n'y a rien que l'image et du noir autour) et la musique avec mplayer en ligne de commande sur mon dernier bureau dans un screen, comme ça si un yeti vient à frapper mon serveur X avec une massue, la musique continue quand même  :Razz: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   de toute façons, vous avez rien compris pour éditer des fichiers textes/programmer c'est ViM/Vi ou vraiment si tu as pas le choix, nano/pico voire dans le désespoir emacs.
> 
> nb: pour les intégristes des autres bords, vous pouvez intervertir les programmes pour coller à votre pensée 
> 
> Ah merci, bon bah alors:
> ...

 

Yeah scout, screen powa,  text mode rules!

----------

## Enlight

Ben oui mais y'a de gens qui savent ranger leurs zique dasn des fichiers et qui font mplayer /répertoire/* et d'autres comme ma soeur qu'ont besoin de l'espèce de base de donnée d'amarok pour savoir où ils ont foutus leurs chansons ^_^.

@scout : hormis les éditeurs on est d'accord

@ sireyessire : c'est clair, les habitudes ça vient vite et ça part pas comme il faut, m'avais fallu une semaine sous e16 pour lancer une appli sasn me planter, je cliquais droit tout le temps... :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Yeah scout, screen powa, text mode rules!

 

Tu veux dire T3xt3 M0d3 Ru73s?????   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Super les gros lourds ou comment faire partir un thread qui aurait pu interesser les utilisateurs de kde en sucette... Un peu de respect pour les utilisateurs qui ont pas les memes priorités que vous...

@sireyessire : t'aimes pas kde ? bah, on s'en fout en fait  :Laughing: 

@enlight : toi aussi, t'aimes pas kde ? bah ca suffit tu l'as deja assez dit sur l'irc.

PS: tant pis si mon poste fache...

edit : pour rester dans l'esprit du thread :

 amarok + 1

Sinon, il y a kpdf(qui marche vraiment pas mal) pour remplacer acroread.

----------

## naerex

Merci droop  :Smile: 

Oui j'avais oublié kpdf, j'utilisais xpdf avant. Pour etre honnete je lis pas souvent des PDF  :Wink: 

C'est vrai que l'integrisme de certains m'a un peu surpris mais ça m'amuse en fait  :Laughing: 

Il va bien falloir qu'ils acceptent les nouveaux utilisateurs attirés par linux pour le desktop, car je vais etre franc: sans KDE je n'utiliserais pas Gentoo quotidiennement. (je n'utilise plus windows contrairement à certains)

 :Cool: 

----------

## Starch

 *naerex wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que l'integrisme de certains m'a un peu surpris mais ça m'amuse en fait

 

Ah ? L'intégrisme des linuxiens t'étonne ? Ça sent le nouveau...

D'ailleurs je vais lancer une attaque terroriste en faisant une appli KDE en gtk+2 tiens...

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> @sireyessire : t'aimes pas kde ? bah, on s'en fout en fait

 

Bah non c'est intéressant... Au moins autant que :

 *naerex wrote:*   

> sans KDE je n'utiliserais pas Gentoo quotidiennement. (je n'utilise plus windows contrairement à certains)

 

J'aime beaucoup le « Contrainement à certains », genre moi je suis une 3l33t, contrairement à ceux qui n'utilisent pas kde. Faut faire attention, tu pourrais vexer des gens, surtout ceux qui dénigrent kde de part son côté desktop-tout-intégré-et-tout-lourd-à-la-windows...

 *naerex wrote:*   

> les nouveaux utilisateurs attirés par linux pour le desktop

 

Et m***e, les boulets arrivent sous linux...

Il est temps de passer au Hurd.

PS: le post de départ est éventuellement intéressant quand même. À l'époque où le kde avait remplacé mon zoli athlon 1.2 en vache mollassone, j'étais à la recherche de ça justement, pour trouver des équivalents aux logiciels...

----------

## naerex

Je suis dégouté par ton post, j'avais entendu parler de se genre de chose chez debian, ca me decois beaucoup. pour vous etre sous linux c'est etre un rebel d'abord. Bah non je suis un utilisateur de base qui adore linux qui a pris beaucoup de temps pour apprendre a s'en servir.

Maintenant si la mentalité majoritaire est comme ca sur ce forum je prefere ne plus y poster...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ecoeurant.

----------

## zarasoustra17

C'est sûr que si on est un intégriste de la console ou un radin de la RAM, KDE n'a pas vraiment d'interêt, maintenant, qu'on me montre un downloader de binaries-news plus efficace que klibido (ne me parlez pas de pan qui prend 1Go de RAM...), un logiciel pour apn mieux que Digikam, un lecteur multimedia aussi complet qu'amaRok, un logiciel de gravure comparable à K3b et un Wm entièrement configurable en quelques clics, de l'apparence à l'ergonomie(notamment pour les mal-voyants) en passant par le scanner l'apn ou la télécommande infrarouge, qui permet d'adapter un même style à toutes vos applis(y compris gtk et openoffice), auquel on peut adapter des scripts simplissimes sans passer par l'apprentissage d'un langage spécifique....

----------

## nuts

[mode gros guedin]

bah moi pour convertir le gtk en appli qt, j install x11-themes/gtk-qt-engine

[/mode gros guedin]

----------

## Enlight

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Super les gros lourds ou comment faire partir un thread qui aurait pu interesser les utilisateurs de kde en sucette... Un peu de respect pour les utilisateurs qui ont pas les memes priorités que vous...
> 
> 

 

Désolé de ne pas avoir été à la hauteur de nos postes de hotliner, le salaire est pas encore arrivé alors on s'est laché!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @sireyessire : t'aimes pas kde ? bah, on s'en fout en fait 
> 
> 

 

Non, c'est toujours bon de présenter une alternative et d'expliquer pourquoi on la préfère. En plus une petite envie de troll ça arrive même aux meilleurs (d'ailleurs le sujêt du post appelait au troll), tu sais des fois ça permet juste de décompresser.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @enlight : toi aussi, t'aimes pas kde ? bah ca suffit tu l'as deja assez dit sur l'irc.
> 
> 

 

Apprends à lire, j'utilise KDE en ce moment!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: tant pis si mon poste fache...
> 
> 

 

T'as un peu fait chien dasn le jeu de quille, mais sinon tout va bien!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit : pour rester dans l'esprit du thread :
> 
>  amarok + 1
> ...

 

amarok +2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis dégouté par ton post, j'avais entendu parler de se genre de chose chez debian, ca me decois beaucoup. pour vous etre sous linux c'est etre un rebel d'abord. Bah non je suis un utilisateur de base qui adore linux qui a pris beaucoup de temps pour apprendre a s'en servir.
> 
> Maintenant si la mentalité majoritaire est comme ca sur ce forum je prefere ne plus y poster... 
> ...

 

Le jour où tu auras résolu autant de problèmes que starch pour les autres tu comprendra dans quel état un poste comme celui de _droop_ à pu le mettre.  Je ne peux que l'approuver. Et si sous d'autres distros ce sont les habitués qui ne sont pas agréable, je pense que ceux d'ici sont très bien. Tu sais ça prends du temps de tous les jours faire des recherches pour d'autres (que souvent ils pourraient faire eux même) mais on rechigne pas. Seulement si ensuite on se fait attaquer parcequ'on s'est un peu laché _pour_ _rigoler_ là ça devioent pesant!!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> naerex a écrit:
> 
> sans KDE je n'utiliserais pas Gentoo quotidiennement. (je n'utilise plus windows contrairement à certains)
> ...

 

Ah heu juste : 

```
# fdisk -l

Disque /dev/sda: 81.9 Go, 81964302336 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 9964 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          30      240943+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              31         156     1012095   82  Linux swap

/dev/sda3             157        9964    78782760   83  Linux

```

jEt si je tape la commande chez ma soeur ce sera la même chose ^_^

----------

## letchideslandes

Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est l'appropriation qu'on fait certain du Gentoo français sous prétexte qu'ils post souvent. Quand quelqu'un dit Qt c'est nul, il ferait mieux d'une part de se taire, et d'autre part réfléchir que Qt n'est pas qu'une biblio graphique. Qt est à gtk ce que C++ est à C.

Un autre argument est le temps de boot. Je croyais que linux c'était boot et jamais reboot. Et puis attentre 30 s de plus, quand tu travailles sur un PC, c'est insignifiant.

KDE prend 200 Mo en RAM ? Ah bon, mais la je m'en fout complètement. La ram, il en prend quand il en veut et je ne regarde jamais s'il en reste, c'est pas comme l'essence de ma brele. Sur un Barton 2800 avec 512 Mo de ram, 5 mplayer tournent avec des divx sans soucis bien que ça ne serve à rien (avec KDE).

Qu'on m'explique sur un PC de bureau l'interet de gestionnaire dit "léger" sur KDE à part le look (critère subjectif). Sur la même machiene sous KDE, tournent OOo 2, fire fox, thunderbird, kdevelop sans aucun ralentissement decelable. Alors les 200 Mo de ram, je m'en tamponne le coquillar ....

----------

## Enlight

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est l'appropriation qu'on fait certain du Gentoo français sous prétexte qu'ils post souvent. Quand quelqu'un dit Qt c'est nul, il ferait mieux d'une part de se taire, et d'autre part réfléchir que Qt n'est pas qu'une biblio graphique. Qt est à gtk ce que C++ est à C.
> 
> Un autre argument est le temps de boot. Je croyais que linux c'était boot et jamais reboot. Et puis attentre 30 s de plus, quand tu travailles sur un PC, c'est insignifiant.
> 
> KDE prend 200 Mo en RAM ? Ah bon, mais la je m'en fout complètement. La ram, il en prend quand il en veut et je ne regarde jamais s'il en reste, c'est pas comme l'essence de ma brele. Sur un Barton 2800 avec 512 Mo de ram, 5 mplayer tournent avec des divx sans soucis bien que ça ne serve à rien (avec KDE).
> ...

 

1) Apprends à lire

2) Un pc même sous linux ça consomme de l'électricité et/ou fait du bruit

3) On a pas tous 512 / Découvre la swap et le cache disque dur

4) Choisir exactement d'installer ce qu'on veut? Un desktop plus réactif, l'ergonomie,  etc...

5) #censuré#

----------

## sireyessire

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est l'appropriation qu'on fait certain du Gentoo français sous prétexte qu'ils post souvent. Quand quelqu'un dit Qt c'est nul, il ferait mieux d'une part de se taire, et d'autre part réfléchir que Qt n'est pas qu'une biblio graphique. Qt est à gtk ce que C++ est à C.
> 
> Un autre argument est le temps de boot. Je croyais que linux c'était boot et jamais reboot. Et puis attentre 30 s de plus, quand tu travailles sur un PC, c'est insignifiant.
> 
> KDE prend 200 Mo en RAM ? Ah bon, mais la je m'en fout complètement. La ram, il en prend quand il en veut et je ne regarde jamais s'il en reste, c'est pas comme l'essence de ma brele. Sur un Barton 2800 avec 512 Mo de ram, 5 mplayer tournent avec des divx sans soucis bien que ça ne serve à rien (avec KDE).
> ...

 

ton raisonnement peut se tenir sur une machine qui s'éteindrait jamais, par exemple des serveurs, mais alors installer kde sur un serveur tient du masochisme sauf si les clients font du Xforwarding mais là encore un wm léger sera plus apprécié.

Excuse moi mais généralement mon laptop n'est pas up tout le temps, c'est pas son rôle. Ensuite comme j'aime tester les nouveaux noyaux, évidement ça me fait rebooter souvent, et donc j'aime bien ne pas avoir à attendre pour rien. 

Tu lances 5 mplayer (pas très utile), c'est bien, moi je peux emerger, compiler d'autres trucs, avoir firefox, thunderbird, gaim, ooo ouverts, lancer mplayer pour regarder un film et mencoder pour en encoder un autre sans ralentissement et je n'ai qu'un centrino 1.7 (banias) avec 512Mo de RAM. Voilà, c'est tout, j'en suis très content et c'est un peu plus utile. 

Et sur un laptop, tu aimes pas swapper, donc ta ram tu la bichonnes, tu la donnes au compte goutte, évidement tu peux aussi te la jouer, la ram je m'en tappe et j'ai une autonomie de 4 min 30 mais chacun son truc!

Sinon, j'aime pas trop le java/C++, les classes et autres consorts, mais j'aime le C et gtk donc tout est cohérent  :Very Happy: 

NB: QT et gtk sont 2 libraries graphiques qui ont peu sinon aucune relations entre elles.

Enfin ouvrir un thread "QT est beau, KDE c'est le must, vous devriez tous switcher pour ça", si c'est pas un gros troll gluant... (ça veut pas dire que kde3.4 est pas beau, j'en sais rien jamais touché, mais je sais qu'il sera encore trop gourmand) ça appelait à une certaine modération.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *letchideslandes wrote:*   Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est l'appropriation qu'on fait certain du Gentoo français sous prétexte qu'ils post souvent. Quand quelqu'un dit Qt c'est nul, il ferait mieux d'une part de se taire, et d'autre part réfléchir que Qt n'est pas qu'une biblio graphique. Qt est à gtk ce que C++ est à C.
> 
> Un autre argument est le temps de boot. Je croyais que linux c'était boot et jamais reboot. Et puis attentre 30 s de plus, quand tu travailles sur un PC, c'est insignifiant.
> 
> KDE prend 200 Mo en RAM ? Ah bon, mais la je m'en fout complètement. La ram, il en prend quand il en veut et je ne regarde jamais s'il en reste, c'est pas comme l'essence de ma brele. Sur un Barton 2800 avec 512 Mo de ram, 5 mplayer tournent avec des divx sans soucis bien que ça ne serve à rien (avec KDE).
> ...

 

2) ah ouais ?  :Mr. Green: 

3) découvre aussi à pas l'utiliser le swap  :Wink: 

4) +5

----------

## letchideslandes

Ca c'est de l'argument 3 balles :

la lecture ne me pose pas de problème particulier

le bruit et la consommation ahaha...

on parle pas des machines anciennes ici mais le PC bureautique familiale standart 2002, j'ai monté une gentoo kde 3.4 sur un athlon 1800 + avec 256 Mo de Ram, et je ne vois toujours pas apparaitre vos probleme de réactivité.

L'ergonomie ? C'est les noob qui en jugent chez moi. Concours KDE Gnome (Gentoo Ubuntu), c'est KDE qui gagne à tous les coups, c'est maintenant joli et facile. 

Alors va faloir arrêter le troll a 3 balles, linux n'est pas votre propriété, KDE réunit plus de monde que n'importe quel autre bureau X11 et à mon avis, c'est pas parceque c'est de la merde, vu que les gens sous linux aujourd'hui c'est encore un choix réfléchi.

Puis arrêter de vous la jouer, aider c'est très bien, l'autosatisfaction c'est moins bien.

Les forums Gentoo sont réputés pour leur qualité . Vous n'êtes pas les forums Gentoo ...

----------

## letchideslandes

Bon pouce, c'est nul de s'engueuler. Moi j'aime le développemnt objet, donc j'aime KDE Qt. C'est tout et je comprend que c'est avant tout un concept de dev. Et comme tout concept, il a du pour et du contre.

Désolé pour l'emballement ...Last edited by letchideslandes on Wed May 04, 2005 7:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> Alors va faloir arrêter le troll a 3 balles, linux n'est pas votre propriété, KDE réunit plus de monde que n'importe quel autre bureau X11 et à mon avis, c'est pas 
> 
> parceque c'est de la merde, vu que les gens sous linux aujourd'hui c'est encore un choix réfléchi.

 

C'est vrai, j'ai même commencé linux avec ça puisque c'était ce qu'il y avait de plus proche avec windows. Mais nombreux sont ceux qui le délaissent avec le temps.

 *Quote:*   

> Les forums Gentoo sont réputés pour leur qualité . Vous n'êtes pas les forums Gentoo ...

 

Remarque hautement cnstructrive, j'avais oublié que tu étais les forums, désolé je le ferai plus, mais t'inquiète je vais m'exiler ailleurs...

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) ah ouais ? 
> 
> 3) découvre aussi à pas l'utiliser le swap 
> ...

 

2) ouais  :Crying or Very sad:   cata mes ventilos....

3) c'est bien ce que je voulais dire!

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> Bon pouce, c'est nul de s'engueuler. Moi j'aime le développemnt objet, donc j'aime KDE. C'est tout et je comprend que c'est avant tout un concept de dev. Et comme tout concept, il a du pour et du contre.
> 
> Désolé pour l'emballement ...

 

Tu peux!

----------

## yoyo

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

La lecture de ce troll (bien né et grassement nourrit) m'a bien fait rigoler.

Merci à vous tous !!!

Yoyo

PS : je n'ai pas inclus ma signature dans ce post, je pense que vous vous doutez bien pourquoi ...   :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> L'ergonomie ? C'est les noob qui en jugent chez moi. Concours KDE Gnome (Gentoo Ubuntu), c'est KDE qui gagne à tous les coups, c'est maintenant joli et facile. 

 

Chez moi c'est pas les noobs qui jugent: y'en a pas ... c'est là tout le principe. Mes critères d'ergonomie ne sont pas ceux de Monsieur tout le monde.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> La lecture de ce troll (bien né et grassement nourrit) m'a bien fait rigoler.

 

Merci yoyo  :Smile:  j'espère avoir participé moi aussi à ton petit plaisir  :Very Happy: 

[EDIT] *yoyo wrote:*   

> PS : je n'ai pas inclus ma signature dans ce post, je pense que vous vous doutez bien pourquoi ...  

 

ah t'aurais pu la changer en "plus on est de fous, plus on rit"  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## naerex

Conclusion: Nous les noob sommes des boulets car nous utilisons Gentoo comme windows ou Mac OS X. (Personellement je me rapproche plus de Mac OS X). Mais vu les réactions utiliser Gentoo de cette façon est une hérésie ! "Gentoo c'est fluxbox/vim alors dégage chez mandriva" C'est vraiment ce que j'ai ressenti.

Bon désolé de nourrir le Troll mais la il avait vraiment trop faim  :Sad: 

----------

## laharl

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Conclusion: Nous les noob sommes des boulets car nous utilisons Gentoo comme windows ou Mac OS X. (Personellement je me rapproche plus de Mac OS X). Mais vu les réactions utiliser Gentoo de cette façon est une hérésie ! "Gentoo c'est fluxbox/vim alors dégage chez mandriva" C'est vraiment ce que j'ai ressenti.
> 
> Bon désolé de nourrir le Troll mais la il avait vraiment trop faim 

 

C'est vraiment le nourrir, car je vois pas dans les diverses interventions des personnes qui te disent d'abandonner Qt/KDE et Gentoo mais plutot des personnes qui parlent de leurs préférences.

----------

## zdra

Windows ça rox, microsoft ils sont gentil, le proprio c'est génial !!!!

Merde le troll va faire une indigestion, ce serait con qu'il en meurt....

----------

## colito

C'est pas pour dire, mais vous n'en avez pas marre de vous faire des noeuds au cerveau dans le vent?

On n'est pas dans une cour de récré, là...

Je vous avoue que je suis un peu déçu de trouver ce genre de trolls sur ce forum, surtout alimenté par ses plus gros contributeurs...

D'autant plus qu'il y a quelques mois, j'avais eu le malheur de balancer une micro critique sur latex et OOO par rapport à MS office, qui avait eu l'effet immediat de me faire incendier (on n'est pas là pour troller, etc...) par les même personnes qui trollent aujourd'hui sans pitié...

De plus, il me semblait que la philosophie de Gentoo, c'est le choix...alors utilisez KDE ou fluxbox si vous voulez, qu'est-ce que ça peut nous foutre? Pourquoi une solution serait meilleure que l'autre?

----------

## zdra

colito +1

Mais faut comprendre qu'il faut sa dose de troll quotidienne à tout geek qui se respecte  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

bah je m'en fous de ces trolls, le pb est pas là, je conçois tout à fait que c'est assez rigolo, mais bon, je voulais juste faire part du fait que ça m'agace tout de même un peu, surtout pour ce pauvre KDE, qui est LE sujet de troll par excellence, mais qui ne demande rien à personne...Pauvre petit, je suis sur qu'il pleure tout seul et tout malheureux dans son coin...

----------

## yoyo

 *colito wrote:*   

> De plus, il me semblait que la philosophie de Gentoo, c'est le choix...alors utilisez KDE ou fluxbox si vous voulez, qu'est-ce que ça peut nous foutre? Pourquoi une solution serait meilleure que l'autre?

 +1

Mais nul part je ne vois dans ce thread quelqu'un qui affirme que tel DM/WM est pourri et que ceux qui l'utilisent sont des bouffons.

 *colito wrote:*   

> Je vous avoue que je suis un peu déçu de trouver ce genre de trolls sur ce forum, surtout alimenté par ses plus gros contributeurs...

 Déçu ... Oui. Car certain posts ont un ton assez agressif, ce qui n'est vraiment pas habituel ici.

Surpris ... Non. Quand on voit le sujet du thread (même avant édition) on se doute bien de ce qu'il va donner; déja que certains thread où le posteur demande de l'aide partent en live ...

Du coup, j'ai attendu qu'il fasse 2 pages (soit plus de 25 contributions) pour le lire, et bien me fendre la poire...  :Rolling Eyes: 

PS : Je n'ai rien contre l'initiateur de ce thread ni contre aucun de ses participants; chacun prêche pour son église car chacun y trouve son compte.

----------

## papedre

Houla, d'habitude, je nourris pas trop les trolls, mais celui là, il me tente.

Si je suis passé sous Linux, c'est que j'en avais marre de Microsoft, et de tout ces monopoles... (IE, Messenger, Explorateur...). De tout ces clicodrôme infame, qui te bouffe un max de perf  :Evil or Very Mad:   .

Maintenant, je m'inquiéte sous Linux de voir le meme genre de monopole arrivé  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   .

Ainsi, je préfère eviter les gros package qui rassemble plusieurs fonctionnalité. Donc, je n'installe pas KDE, ni OpenOffice ( parce qu'on troll sur KDE, mais OpenOffice pourrait en prendre pour son grade comme application monstrueusement lourde).

J'ai peur pour Linux, de voir KDE prendre 95% du marché, de devenir un tel standard, qu'il ecrase toute concurrence. Déjà, je trouve que de trop nombreuse distribution integre KDE par defaut, des fois, on propose Gnome, mais c'est trop rare. 

Heureusement que pour Gentoo, comme on part de presque rien, on choisi chaque appli, et on a le CHOIX, on installe ce que l'on veux ( et on a le choix de ne pas installer KDE...).  C'est peut etre pour cela pour cela que la communauté 'Gentooiste' compte un nombre important d'adepte de programmes alternatifs. 

Je dis NON, à un Linux-windowsLike, ou tous le monde utiliserait KDE, K3B, Klibido... ( c'est vraiment nul cette mode des K....). Il nous faut le choix. J'espere seulement que des projets gtk existent toujours pour maintenir l'equilibre entre KDE et les autres WM. C'est la concurrence qui permet de faire avancer les choses.

J'ai un portable PIII 800Mhz, avec 128Mo de RAM, et je suis donc obliger de faire gaffe à la RAM. Heureusement, qu'il y a des projet comme FluxBox, et d'autres WM léger qui permette de faire tourner un Linux Up-to-date sur des machines tel que celle là. (FluxBox + Rox + Gnumeric + Abiword + Firefox  :Arrow:  ~ 40 ou 50Mo) 

@ Zaratoustra

 *Quote:*   

> maintenant, qu'on me montre un downloader de binaries-news plus efficace que klibido (ne me parlez pas de pan qui prend 1Go de RAM...)

 

J'utilise BNR2, je sais pas quel bibliotheque ca utilise, mais ca marche très bien ( pour peu qu'on prenne le temps de le configurer)  :Wink:   .

PS : MERCI, MERCI, MERCI  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   à Enlight, Sireyessire, zdra... et à tous ces integristes Gentooistes qui aide à faire vivre ce forum (et à Troller aussi)., qui aide les neewbies à debuté, et ensuite qui les guident vers le bon coté de Linux ( je veux dire GTK, bien sur)

----------

## colito

+1 yoyo!

Chacun voit midi à sa porte, là dessus je suis foncièrement d'accord avec toi...

+1 encore pour toi 

dans la mesure où c'est effectivement l'agressivité de certains posts qui m'a surprise...Y'a troll et troll (c'est comme le bon chasseur et le mauvais chasseur, si je puis me permettre  :Wink:  )...C'est une chose de troller dans la joie et la bonne humeur mais c'est est une autre de se foutre sur la gueule pour rien comme c'est le cas ici...

Enfin un dernier avis pour répondre à certains qui n'ont manifestement pas de reconnaissance pour ceux qui font vivre ce forum et le rendent réactif comme aucun: yoyo, sireyessire, enlight ,trevoke, zdra etc....

J'essaie aussi d'aider les gens dans la mesure de mes moyens, mais je n'ai pas le temps nécessaire pour faire tout le boulot que vous faites...

merci donc!

(sniff)

----------

## bosozoku

Snif tu m'as oublié Colito  :Sad: 

Bon va peut etre falloir que je prenne part à ce troll alors. Enfin bon le post papedre m'a plutôt dégouté donc je n'y participerais pas car je trouve ça débile. Chacun prend ce qu"il veut si ça lui plaît.

Au fait papedre, tu me fais rire parce que bon fluxbox est pas vraiment un modèle en terme de légèreté de Ram.

Allez ça sert à rien de me répondre méchamment je ne répondrais pas.

----------

## Flymann

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Un pc même sous linux ça consomme de l'électricité et/ou fait du bruit
> 
> 3) On a pas tous 512 / Découvre la swap et le cache disque dur
> ...

 

2) C'est vrai que l'électricité est un problème, mais pour ce qui est du bruit et de la fatigue des ventilos le watercooling ça roxx  :Wink: 

3) De plus en plus de personnes ont 1Go sur les Desktop alors c'est vrai qu'on est plus forcement à 200Mo près quand on est un nobb  :Wink:  & pour ce qui est de la swap, j'ai jamais connu en dehors du moment ou tu fait un prog à la con qui gère mal la mémoire et la sature très trapidement  :Very Happy: 

Sinon merci pour ces quelques post de Troll bien rafraichissant, on devrait tous rire quelques minutes/heures par jour ça fait drôlement du bien pour évacuer le "stress"  :Wink: 

@++

----------

## Steelskin

Le problème étant que tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de se payer un PC neuf tous les ans.

Par exemple, je vais me faire celui-là pour encore au moins 3 ans, hélas...

----------

## colito

excuse moi, bosozoku, je ne sais pas comment j'ai pu faire pour t'oublier...Ceci dit, j'en ai oublié un grand nombre je pense  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, ça reste tout de même impardonnable, je me flagellerai donc avec des chardons frais en rentrant chez moi...

----------

## zdra

 *papedre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : MERCI, MERCI, MERCI     à Enlight, Sireyessire, zdra... et à tous ces integristes Gentooistes qui aide à faire vivre ce forum (et à Troller aussi)., qui aide les neewbies à debuté, et ensuite qui les guident vers le bon coté de Linux ( je veux dire GTK, bien sur)

 

intégriste moi ? nazi va !

----------

## papedre

@ bosozoku 

 *Quote:*   

> Enfin bon le post papedre m'a plutôt dégouté 

 

??? Comment ca ? Me suis je mal exprimé ??

Je veux juste dire : Linux, c'est le choix, et je prefère les solutions alternatives. 

Je crache pas sur KDE, ni sur OpenOffice, mais, je prefere voir autre chose. 

Je n'aime pas les standard ( peut etre un peu mon coté anar ). Je veux avoir le choix.

Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal dans ce que je dis ...

PS : le terme intégriste est récupérer des posts precedent, et me fait plutot rire d'ailleurs.

A+

----------

## lmarcini

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Je dis NON, à un Linux-windowsLike, ou tous le monde utiliserait KDE, K3B, Klibido... ( c'est vraiment nul cette mode des K....).

 

Je ne vois pas en quoi KDE est un Windows-like... à moins que les personnes affirmant ceci ne parviennent à se départir de leurs habitudes de windowsien ?  :Wink:  KDE apporte des fonctionnalités que ni Windows, ni aucun autre Desktop Environment, ne proposent... Ce KDE=Windows est également un troll redondant...

Sinon, chacun est libre de faire ses choix et surtout de ne pas les imposer. Malgré tout ce qui a pu être écrit, je n'ai pas l'impression que nos "gros posteurs" aient voulu dénigrer le "noob" ou quoi que ce soit... Ils expliquent "simplement" pourquoi ils n'ont pas besoin (ou pas envie) d'utiliser KDE...

Personnellement, j'utilise KDE sur mon poste domestique et Gnome (ou WMaker) sur mon portable pro... KDE par choix parce que je le trouve fabuleux sur certains points, Gnome par contrainte (le terme est exagéré) car les applis GTK sont plus adaptées à un environnement professionnel full-Windows (d'ailleurs, bon nombre sont portées sont Windows)... Je n'utilise pas de WM légers car d'une part, mon portable est bien dimensionné et d'autre part, je n'ai pas le temps de configurer Fluxbox ou Fvwm. Enfin, il y a également beaucoup de choses que l'on ne peut ou que l'on ne doit faire qu'en ligne de commande et là, il n'est plus question de KDE, Gnome ou autre : le meilleur ami est la console et ça, c'est le gros avantage de Linux ou d'Unix sur Windows...

 *papedre wrote:*   

> J'ai peur pour Linux, de voir KDE prendre 95% du marché, de devenir un tel standard, qu'il ecrase toute concurrence.

 

Primo, KDE ne fonctionne pas que sous Linux... Secundo, on ne va pas repprocher aux devs de KDE de faire du bon boulot,  Tertio, les bonnes idées de KDE peuvent être reprises par ailleurs, licence libre oblige... Et enfin, 95% me semble un tantinet exagéré (ta peur aussi d'ailleurs...)

Pour conclure, je vois que bon nombre d'entre-nous utilisons un système performant, fiable, libre, gratuit et adapté à notre usage, ce qui n'est pas le cas de certains OS de ma connaissance...

----------

## bosozoku

 *papedre wrote:*   

> De tout ces clicodrôme infame, qui te bouffe un max de perf  

 

kde ne bouffe pas un max de perfs comme tu dis.Plus d'une centaine de mo de ram - ce qui est considérable, j'en conviens - et 2 ou 3 % cpu. Mais dites moi ya un truc que j'arrive décidément pas à comprendre. L'argument roi est : "ca bouffe quasiment rien en ressources !" Ok ok mais quel est alors l'intérêt d'avoir une machine puissante si on ne l'utilise pas ? J'ai 512 mo de ram, bah j'ai installé fvwm, fluxbox et autre wm légés, je les apprécie beaucoup mais des fois j'aime bien voir ma ram servir à quelque chose alors je lance kde  :Smile: 

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Maintenant, je m'inquiéte sous Linux de voir le meme genre de monopole arrivé    .
> 
> Ainsi, je préfère eviter les gros package qui rassemble plusieurs fonctionnalité. Donc, je n'installe pas KDE

 

Ah bon ? Quel monopole ? Tu oublies peut être que tu fais partie d'une communauté qui se dit libre. Autrement dit ici on parle pas de monopole ni de part de marché (enfin si pour certaines boites comme mandrake, redhat & co). Et puis ton argument est totalement bidon, si tout le monde utilise kde ou gnome par exemple je vois pas ce qui m'empecherai ou t'empecherai de ne pas l'installer. Ah lala décidément tu me fais rire  :Laughing: 

 *papedre wrote:*   

> qu'il ecrase toute concurrence

 

C'est déja fait. Excuse moi mais dans sa catégorie il n'a aucune concurrence. On va dire gnome, oui mais non ce n'est pas le même niveau (attention je suis pas pro kde).

 *papedre wrote:*   

> ou tous le monde utiliserait KDE, K3B, Klibido... ( c'est vraiment nul cette mode des K....).

 

Chacun est libre de choisir quel est son programme favori. Si tu trouves ça totalement nul il serait peut etre temps que tu nous fasse l'équivalent en gtk ça serait cool de ta part. T'inquiète pas je serais un des premiers ravis !

Nulle la mode des K ?! Mais qu'en est il de la mode des G ? gnome - gaim - grip - gedit - gvim - gossip - gproftpd - gabber - gftp etc, je peux t'en sortir beaucoup des comme ça...

 *papedre wrote:*   

>  Il nous faut le choix. J'espere seulement que des projets gtk existent toujours pour maintenir l'equilibre entre KDE et les autres WM. C'est la concurrence qui permet de faire avancer les choses.

 

Enfin le seul point ou on est d'accord tous les deux. Bien sur qu'il existe des projets. Mouarf si on avait uniquement kde on serait malheureux tu crois pas ? Il ya énormément de wm qui se basent sur les bibliothèques graphiques X11, des projets gtk il y'en a à la pelle ! Le seul inconvénient est qu'il n'existe pas de concurent digne de ce nom pour kde. Gnome l'avait été pendant un certain temps mais il s'est fait distancé d'une force.

 *papedre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai un portable PIII 800Mhz, avec 128Mo de RAM, et je suis donc obliger de faire gaffe à la RAM. Heureusement, qu'il y a des projet comme FluxBox, et d'autres WM léger qui permette de faire tourner un Linux Up-to-date sur des machines tel que celle là. (FluxBox + Rox + Gnumeric + Abiword + Firefox  ~ 40 ou 50Mo) 
> 
> 

 

On comprend mieux pourquoi tu ne veux pas de kde, avec 128mo de ram tu dois être très short  :Wink:  Mais évite de raconter que les k* c'est nul parce que, on sait même pas pourquoi d'ailleurs. Faut être stupide pour essayer de faire fonctionner kde sur une machine ancienne et faible en puissance et après venir pleurer en disant bouuh kde c'est nul (gnome est pareil dans ce cas alors).

Et puis une dernière fois, j'y tiens ; tu prones la légèreté de fluxbox en termes de mémoire bah tu serais surpris si tu le comparais à ces homologues. Il est assez gourmant le fluxbox, bien que très pratique  :Smile: 

Bon j'ai répondu alors que j'avais dis que je n'allais pas le faire mais tant pis je pouvais pas tenir  :Very Happy: 

N'oubliez pas que c'est un troll alors ce post ne reflète pas vraiment mes vrais pensées !

----------

## papedre

Hum, hum,

Je suis surpris par le ton aggressif qui est employé.

Dans mon post, je NE CRITIQUE PAS  KDE. Je donne les raisons qui m'insite à aller voir ailleurs. Relis, mon post et cherche une critique, y'en a pas !! J'ai jamais KDE est nul, les programmes K*** sont nuls... 

Quand je parle de clicodrôme infame, je parle alors de Windows, pas de KDE. (relis bien).

Quand je suis inquiet de la proportion de KDE, je parle plutot du standard des autres distributions.

 *Quote:*   

> C'est déja fait. Excuse moi mais dans sa catégorie il n'a aucune concurrence. On va dire gnome, oui mais non ce n'est pas le même niveau (attention je suis pas pro kde)

 

Toi, meme, tu admet cette position dominante...

Fluxbox n'est pas léger, peut etre pas, mais il tourne très bien sur ma vieille machine, donc ca me plait. De toute facon, je te retrouverais surement sur un autre post, car j'ai envie de tester FVWM  (d'ailleur, peut tu me dire si il est plus leger que fluxbox ??)

Sinon, je n'ai pas uniquement mon vieux PIII, j'ai aussi, un P4 avec 1Go de RAM, mais dans ce cas, je préfére Gnome. C'est pas une critique, c'est un choix.

J'espere que tes commentaires servent surtout à grassement alimenter le troll.

dégouté +1

----------

## Dais

1) carpe diem

2) choix power

Maintenant, certains ont pris le choix de créer et/ou nourrir un troll, assumez  :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *de moi même pour papedre wrote:*   

> N'oubliez pas que c'est un troll alors ce post ne reflète pas vraiment mes vrais pensées !

  Ca répond à ta question je pense (J'espere que tes commentaires servent surtout à grassement alimenter le troll. )  :Wink: 

Faut bien être agressif dans un troll bordel sinon c'est plus drôle !  :Laughing: 

Bref pour en revenir à ton dernier post papedre, ne t'inquiète pas j'ai particulièrement exagéré, autrement dit je ne suis pas comme ça en temps normal. C'est juste qu'un troll de cette envergure ça arrive pas souvent par ici. Oui FVWM est plus légé que Fluxbox. En fait il fonctionne avec des modules donc bon je ne suis pas sur que tous les modules chargés en même temps on arrive pas au niveau de fluxbox ! Mais pour une utilisation il est un peu plus légé que fluxbox mais la on arrive dans des chiffres si bas que ça ne veut plus rien dire. Autant dire qu'ils sont tous les deux légés.

Voila voila  :Smile: 

----------

## papedre

C'est vrai que ton Thème 'MacOS' style dans FVWM, est vachement tentant.( c'est une de mes raisons pour tester FVWM).

[Troll] Mais je sais pas si j'ai les 3 semaines pour apprendre à le configurer  [/Troll]  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

A+

 :Twisted Evil:  Comment ca je change de troll  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bosozoku

Non non c'est pas un troll, c'est la vérité  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *papedre wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que ton Thème 'MacOS' style dans FVWM, est vachement tentant.( c'est une de mes raisons pour tester FVWM).
> 
> [Troll] Mais je sais pas si j'ai les 3 semaines pour apprendre à le configurer  [/Troll]  
> 
> A+
> ...

 

Erf j'ai l'imprssion qu'ont est nombreux à baver devant mac OS X  :Wink: 

Me rappele avoir mis ma soeur devant lynucs.org avant de lui installer gentoo en lui demandant ce qu'elle voulait, bien sur il a fallu qu'elle me montre un thème fvwm, et là tu te dis "et m... chais pas faire  :Confused:  " Mais bon pareil faudra que je m'y mette.

----------

## Starch

 *papedre wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que ton Thème 'MacOS' style dans FVWM, est vachement tentant.

 

Franchement je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt d'avoir un bureau comme ça, si ce n'est pour se la péter en screenshot... j'ai toujours une application devant mon bureau... et heureusement sinon ça voudrait dire que mon pc ne sert pas. C'est vrai que ça me tente, mais finalement, pour ne jamais le voir, ça me fout la flemme...

Un jour, quand j'aurais un 50" ptet...

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai pas bien compris ce que tu voulais dire Starch. Moi aussi j'ai toujours une application ouverte  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais par contre tu as raison, c'est un peu arrangé pour le screenshot car un bureau de travail n'a pas grand intérêt.

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai toujours une application devant mon bureau

 

En plein écran tu veux dire????

----------

## Starch

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   j'ai toujours une application devant mon bureau 
> 
> En plein écran tu veux dire????

 

oui exactement...

j'aime avoir le maximum de place pour une application, du coup je n'ai même pas ni barre de lancement ou de taches visibles...

----------

## bosozoku

Bah ta fenêtre peut etremaximisée tout en laissant juste un peu de place pour laisser visible la barre de lancement et la barre des taches. Ca ne prend qu'une cinquantaine de pixels (quand on est en 1280x1024 on peut se permettre).

----------

## Starch

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bah ta fenêtre peut etremaximisée tout en laissant juste un peu de place pour laisser visible la barre de lancement et la barre des taches. Ca ne prend qu'une cinquantaine de pixels (quand on est en 1280x1024 on peut se permettre).

 

Oui, au boulot j'ai ça...

chez moi je suis encore en 1024, c'est trop peu...

----------

## soliad

 *Quote:*   

> maintenant, qu'on me montre un downloader de binaries-news plus efficace que klibido (ne me parlez pas de pan qui prend 1Go de RAM...)

 

faudra que j'essaye klibido alors, par contre en ce qui concerne pan je l'utilise tous les jours et la version cvs datant de janvier (ou février) gère les binaries de façon beaucoup plus efficace (100 à 300 Mo en mémoire), et c'est carrement plus utilisable que BNR2 que j'utilisais avant et qui plantait tout le temps.

sinon j'utilise kde actuellement après avoir été sous enlightenment, windows maker et gnome. ça pourrait être n'importe quel wm vu que de toute façon les softs ouvert sur mon desktop sont aussi bien kde que gtk (firefox, pan, konsole, kvirc, amarok et kopete), mais j'ai trop la flemme d'en compiler et configurer (surtout) un autre.

----------

## zarasoustra17

Bon, comme je vois que ce troll continue de s'allonger, je m'en vais rajouter encore une couche:

Déja pour repondre aux remarques concernant klibido/BNR2 : BNR2 tourne sous Qt, c'est codé sous Windows(Delphi/kylix) et c'est pas open source, si c'est le prix à payer pour ne pas avoir de k devant le nom du prog....

Ensuite je m'en vais de ma petite expérience perso: depuis que j'ai upgradé mon PC : k6-2@450 128 Mo ----> barton 2500xp 512 Mo, je ne swappe jamais, pourtant je suis en full kde....

Avant j'étais aussi sous kde(3.1, le plus récent de l'époque), et sur mon 1er pc(Compaq prosigna d'occase :486dx2@100Mhz avec 48 Mo de ram) j'avais aussi kde(bon là c'etait kde1..)....

Tout ça pour dire que kde suit naturellement l'évolution du matériel(sauf pour kde2 je l'admets) qui elle suit la loi de Moore, alors pour ceux qui font l'inverse en tentant d'alleger au maximum leurs ressources consommées prenez vous en à Moore et laissez nous consommer de la RAM et du CPU!!!

et puis pensez à ceux qui ne sont pas des égoistes solitaires devant leur PC, allez expliquer à ma femme que Latex, c'est mieux que oOo et que pour graver une galette, rien ne vaut la ligne de commande....

Je pense que si kde n'existait pas, beaucoup de monde ne connaitrait pas Linux...

La remarque que j'entends à chaque fois que quelqu'un voit mon PC, c'est "Ah ben finallement c'est pas plus compliqué que Windows", c'est le genre de chose qui me rassure quand à l'avenir de Linux....

----------

## Ey

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   de toute façons, vous avez rien compris pour éditer des fichiers textes/programmer c'est ViM/Vi ou vraiment si tu as pas le choix, nano/pico voire dans le désespoir emacs.
> 
> nb: pour les intégristes des autres bords, vous pouvez intervertir les programmes pour coller à votre pensée 
> 
> Ah merci, bon bah alors:
> ...

 

Moi j'ai un xmms2 pour ça, y a pas d'ui c'est un daemon qui gère le son. Et puis un jour y aura ptet meme une ui graphique E et ça envera du steack, surtout qu'elle ne sera qu'une ui pour controler le daemon. En plus xmms2 est prévu pour tourner à distance donc quand t'as un PC sur lequel tu as ton son et un portable ou tu veux avoir l'affichage graphique, tu pourras le faire sans problème.

Et puis le truc que je supportes pas avec KDE c'est qu'on a pas de groups... Et ça une fois que tu t'y es fait c'est très dur de s'en passer... C'est un peu comme le multi-bureaux.

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> c'est qu'on a pas de groups

 

késako?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   c'est qu'on a pas de groups 
> 
> késako?

 

je pense qu'il parle du groupage des applis qui est possible avec fluxbox (pê avec d'autres?) genre tu ouvres 5 xterm et ils sont tous groupés(tabbés quoi).

----------

## bosozoku

J'en connais pas beaucoup qui font ça ! Fluxbox et Fvwm à ma connaissance. (fluxbox en préférance car le module fvwm, faut le configurer et c'est chiant).

----------

## cylgalad

konsole = killer app de kde  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Et puis le truc que je supportes pas avec KDE c'est qu'on a pas de groups... Et ça une fois que tu t'y es fait c'est très dur de s'en passer... C'est un peu comme le multi-bureaux.

 

Si tes "groups" correspondent bien à l'explication de sireyessire, tu as plusieurs solutions sous kde :

- utiliser konsole et ouvrir autant de sessions que tu veux dans une seule fenêtre. Chaque session a alors son tab particulier dans la fenêtre.

- utiliser plusieurs instances de konsole (chacune avec son jeu de tabs éventuels...) et configurer kde pour qu'il regroupe les applis semblables, éventuellement par bureau. 

Que demande le peuple ?  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *colito wrote:*   

> Je vous avoue que je suis un peu déçu de trouver ce genre de trolls sur ce forum, surtout alimenté par ses plus gros contributeurs...

 

Bah disons que pour moi j'ai posté ici plutôt au second degré  :Mr. Green: 

Je pense que vous nous prenez trop au sérieux. Chez moi ce n'est pas mon coeur qui trolle, mais mon amusement

----------

## Ey

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   Et puis le truc que je supportes pas avec KDE c'est qu'on a pas de groups... Et ça une fois que tu t'y es fait c'est très dur de s'en passer... C'est un peu comme le multi-bureaux. 
> 
> Si tes "groups" correspondent bien à l'explication de sireyessire, tu as plusieurs solutions sous kde :
> 
> - utiliser konsole et ouvrir autant de sessions que tu veux dans une seule fenêtre. Chaque session a alors son tab particulier dans la fenêtre.
> ...

 

Oui c'est bien ça et ta solution me plait pas du tout pour plusieurs raisons :

- konsole c'est juste pour les shells

- pour regrouper sur un bureau ça s'appele plus un bureau mais un bordel couvré... oups y a pas grand monde qui va me comprendre là... je réessaie : c'est le bordel ton bureau si tu tries pas un peu. Là les tabs te permettent d'avoir des blocs distincs contenant un ou plusieurs types d'applications, tu peux toujours forcer le bureau sur lequel ça apparait mais en plus t'as cette séparation en groupe de tes apps.

Ca permet de se déplacer de façon extrèmement efficace entre les apps.

Sinon ici j'ai le droit de troller donc je vais pas me gèner : konsole ça pue c'est de la merde, je supporte pas c'est sensé être un shell donc quasiment ce que tu peux faire de plus léger comme app et pourtant t'as l'impression d'avoir une usine à gaz en face de toi, alors oui je sais les gens aujourd'hui ils fonctionnent tous sur la mode du celui qui peut le plus peut le moins mais moi perso ça me gène, et je supportes pas KDE non plus, mais c'est pas dû qu'à KDE, c'est du à la lib que je ne nomerais pas qui traine en dessous... Mais pour KDE en soit bin même remarque que Konsole, c'est une usine à gaz et franchement le gain pour un power user est nul, c'est juste que les windowsiens se sentent à l'aise ils sont aussi assisté que sous windows, c'est-y-pas le bonheur ??? L'informatique c'est pas simple contrairement à ce que veut faire croire microsoft, et franchement ces IDEs surchargées oui elles permettent à quelqu'un de se servir du PC sans rien savoir faire.... C'est génial sauf que ces gens sont soit dangeureux pour le PC soit trop peureux pour faire autre chose que ce qu'ils ont apprit à faire par coeur avec...

Comment ça je suis en train de dire que tout le monde devrait pas avoir accès à un PC ? Ba oui. Et puis franchement si tu veux VRAIMENT te servir d'un PC pour faire autre chose qu'une machine à écrire sofistiquée ou une méga calculette scientifique bin tu prend le temps d'apprendre à t'en servir...

Bon je crois que j'ai suffisament trollé pour ce post et je penses que vous allez me donner l'occasion de continuer dans le suivant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ey

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> J'en connais pas beaucoup qui font ça ! Fluxbox et Fvwm à ma connaissance. (fluxbox en préférance car le module fvwm, faut le configurer et c'est chiant).

 

Y a le papa du concept : 

Ion

en plus le manifest sur la home page de ion j'adhères à 99.99%  :Very Happy: 

----------

